

Why does the U.S. hate Android and love Apple? - kunai
http://readwrite.com/2013/01/29/why-do-americans-hate-android-and-love-apple#awesm=~oi2IxBYuM9BY8H

======
pintglass
I had an Android phone. I hated the user experience. So, I got an iPhone. I
now love my phone.

I'm an American, but that doesn't really play into it. I consider Google an
American company also.

~~~
mtdewcmu
America and the rest of the world have to take opposite sides on things: We
like football, they like soccer. We like CDMA, they like GSM. We like iPhone,
they like Android.

------
mtdewcmu
_Android users are sick of being called stupid, poor and lacking in taste by a
handful of smug, condescending posers_ [iPhone owners].

:D

~~~
nukerhazz
I read that as

> Android users are sick of being called [names] by a handful of smug,
> condescending posers [iPhone owners].

Silly name-calling goes in both directions, and silly accusations of name-
calling go in both directions. Same old story.

~~~
mtdewcmu
It's harder to find people with Android phones who believe that their phone
was designed by God.

